# North Tea Power



## drk

I've written a sort of review on my blog here:

http://iamabaldman.blogspot.com/2011/12/north-tea-power-my-favorite-cafe.html


----------



## jimrobo

It is an excellent place! I also really rate bean and brush in sale though. The coffee I've had is on a par with the ntp coffee.


----------



## drk

Thanks. I'll give it a go


----------



## Glenn

Nice to see NTP getting some love.

Wayne and Jane do an amazing job and their staff are all so friendly.

I quite like their new HasBean blend created just for them.

Have you been to CoffeeFix in Gatley also?

W&J always refer people to their other coffee friends, as do CoffeeFix. Great to see a little community starting to take hold.

I've yet to visit Bean&Brush in Sale, and have also been pointed to Coffee in Hale End


----------



## MikeHag

Glenn said:


> W&J always refer people to their other coffee friends, as do CoffeeFix. Great to see a little community starting to take hold.


That's brilliant. When coffeeshop owners ditch the protectionist behaviours and start supporting each other then everyone benefits.


----------



## drk

Glenn, Coffeefix will be getting a visit very soon!

I badmouthed Teacup, the cafe round the corner, to Wayne once and got a very disapproving look! The world is large enough for us all


----------



## rhb

Glenn said:


> I've yet to visit Bean&Brush in Sale, and have also been pointed to Coffee in Hale End


Where abouts are these 2? I'm often at Sale Waterside and work sometimes takes me towards Altrincham & Hale.

Finding nicer coffee in the area would be fabulous.


----------



## rhb

p.s. NTP is v.nice, best in central MCR.

p.p.s. Teacup use a blend by Atkinsons, but I don't enjoy drinking it, maybe not being brewed well?

Lovely cafe still - just the coffee doesn't quite cut it. Their teas on the other hand... lovely. Mr Scruff makes great music too!


----------



## jimrobo

ok first I will say NTP is great! The staff are really nice too....but I don;t know why and its probably me but I just get a bit of an air of pretentiousnous from the place. I want to love the place and want to want to go all the time but.....I just don;t feel that at home there if that makes sense. Maybe I just need more visits there.

You can buy their hasbean blend from them too and it is a great coffee to try at home.


----------



## JohnPanek

First post and all that but I'm not a shill - I promise!

NTP is still my benchmark for great coffee - when I'm in Manchester it is by far and away the go-to-place - nice that the staff are great, the cakes are superb and the sarnies are stunning, too!


----------



## forzajuve

Yeah much love for NTP. The pretentious feel is just the arty northern quarter vibe in general, however everyone is really friendly there. As far as the city centre goes, the only cafe to visit.


----------



## Toucan

In here now! It's rather nice, had a very good V60, and a chat about different brewing techniques.

The girlfriend had a tea made with a portafilter + steamed milk, enjoyable.

Didn't try the food but it looked OK.


----------



## jimrobo

have to say I do seem to enjoy it more everytime I am there! Although I do feel more at home in coffee fix which is still my number 1 in manchester for me.


----------



## bdt

Went to NTP on a recommendation today and thought the place was great. Great sandwich and flat white and Mrs and daughter loved their tea and cakes too. I'd echo what others have said about staff also... Really friendly and obviously love what they do and this helps the give NTP it's great vibe. Will defo become a regular haunt of mine when visiting MCR and the Northern Qtr in future.


----------



## Southpaw

Managed to visit yesterday and have an enjoyable time with a good flat white.


----------



## dimitris

I am visiting almost everyday this coffee shop...Is amazing is something totally different from what you used to see in Manchester.... Great coffee great guyz inside...and great snacks...Anyone from Manchester wanna meet for a speciality coffee shops tour?


----------



## rmcgandara

dimitris said:


> Anyone from Manchester wanna meet for a speciality coffee shops tour?


Sounds like a plan.

have you guys been to Caffeine and Co, Takk or Art of Tea? all of them make nice coffee (and other drinks).

I drink coffee from Coffee Circle has anyone else tried? James (the roaster) is a really nice guy and the coffee is really good! I am writting this along a "Loveshack" (aeropress-ed) in my mug


----------



## dimitris

rmcgandara said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> have you guys been to Caffeine and Co, Takk or Art of Tea? all of them make nice coffee (and other drinks).
> 
> I drink coffee from Coffee Circle has anyone else tried? James (the roaster) is a really nice guy and the coffee is really good! I am writting this along a "Loveshack" (aeropress-ed) in my mug


Sounds you really know a lot in manchester regarding our speciality pleasure......if you have free time from 19/2 and then i will be really interested in visiting these places for a cupping...


----------



## ronsil

rmcgandara said:


> drink coffee from Coffee Circle has anyone else tried? James (the roaster) is a really nice guy and the coffee is really good


Most Wednesdays he works in 'Coffeefix' in Gatley - always ready to chat about his coffee


----------



## rmcgandara

ronsil said:


> Most Wednesdays he works in 'Coffeefix' in Gatley - always ready to chat about his coffee


yes that is correct


----------



## forzajuve

Check out Home Sweet Home too, not far from NTP doing HasBean blends to an excellent level.


----------



## dimitris

Ive bean there..i can confirm that they have hasbean coffee but they are not expertise att all..they just know to put the coffee in the pf amd thats it...nothing special for speciality but a lot better that the costa, starbucks etc..

Btw do you know if there is any shop that i can find naked portafilter and othe barista acccessories.?


----------



## bubbajvegas

Nice little interview at NTP

http://www.manchestersfinest.com/manchester/northern-quarter/we-interview-north-tea-powers-wayne-lew/


----------



## jimrobo

not sure about the impossible to reproduce at home bit!!!!


----------



## aaronb

I've been in Manchester all weekend and this place did not disappoint. Really kind hosts, beautifully decorated, really liked the little touches like jugs of water, the wooden trays etc.

I sometimes find the Has Bean blends not too my taste, but the house blend was really nicely rounded and balanced with lots of flavours. The v60 Single Origins were great too. The barista really knows his stuff, each espresso drink was watched carefully as it poured and the v60 was done with scales and a Hario pouring kettle, perfect extraction.

Food was good too. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Dave.wilton

I'm up in Manchester too for a wedding. NTP is not bad but they are not grinding on demand which is disappointing. Also levelling off back in to the doser.


----------



## Kyle548

Dave.wilton said:


> I'm up in Manchester too for a wedding. NTP is not bad but they are not grinding on demand which is disappointing. Also levelling off back in to the doser.


The drip is where they shine, not espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was here again yesterday , as I had a meeting in the afternoon in manchester ....

Running with the mazzer kold , ek43 for guest and brewed and a nice red la marzocco....

Nice flat white , great cake , lovely grilled cheese sandwich , then had afogato and wandered off, caffeine fuelled for the afternoon .


----------



## Dylan

I had been disappointed in NTP on a couple of visits about a month or so back, finding their deerhunter blend very acidic even in a flat white.

I went in last week however and it was a different matter, same blend but another taste all together, the acidity had all but gone and there was a nice balanced flavour. Does go to show that even the 'pros' cant get consistency bang on all the time.

p.s. Is it me or do they have a brand new Mazzer Kold sitting on the counter?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes it's a brand new mazzer kold...was a nice balanced flat white I had yesterday too.

Could be barista , could be a seasonal change to the blend

Had guest espresso of the EK ( Turkish ) burrs week before


----------



## garydyke1

deer hunter is nice, sent them a fresh batch today : )

Its not an inherently 'acidic' blend by any means, if brewed right


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Always found NTP's flat whites well balanced - touch of acidity but pleasantly so.


----------



## Charliej

I've always like their blend in milk but never really liked it as espresso when ground by the Robur, when they ground me a shot via the EK side by side with the Robur a while ago it made it enoyable as espresso from the EK and for me undrinkable from the Robur either way it's nice to have a change from home whilst out having a coffee, but I wouldn't buy the Deer Hunter to take home.


----------



## Dylan

garydyke1 said:


> deer hunter is nice, sent them a fresh batch today : )
> 
> Its not an inherently 'acidic' blend by any means, if brewed right


Do you roast it for them Gary? Or am I misreading that post?

Do you do have any spare?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I haven't seen many flat whites served in glasses


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I haven't seen many flat whites served in glasses


Me neither tasted niced but quite a bit of foam to it too.


----------



## garydyke1

D_Evans said:


> Do you roast it for them Gary? Or am I misreading that post?
> 
> Do you do have any spare?


Not personally .

Its an exclusive to the shop , sorry none spare other than QA purposes


----------



## Geordie Boy

Could I guess potentially turn up as a HB guest espresso blend for a month, hasn't been on so far this year


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> Could I guess potentially turn up as a HB guest espresso blend for a month, hasn't been on so far this year


Anything is possible


----------



## Charliej

They do sell it to take home as beans at NTP though.


----------



## BenjaminPiper

Still my favourite coffee shop, even though I moved to London 2 years ago. They introduced me to the Aeropress and their flat whites are still the best I've had (I double checked last time I was in town).


----------



## Geordie Boy

And as if by magic.....North Tea Power's Deerhunter is Has Bean's guest espresso blend for October


----------



## BenjaminPiper

NTPs cold brew is excellent and comes in a handy bottle so perfect for a stuffy virgin train journey back to London.


----------



## amalgam786

any recommendations for a blend that gets close to NTP's deerhunter?


----------

